# Which anti-virus application u can suggest me?



## WojtasRed (Aug 10, 2012)

Which anti-virus application u can suggest me?


----------



## Munki (Aug 10, 2012)

AVG Free


----------



## DarkOCean (Aug 10, 2012)

Mse


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

Free: MSE + Malwarebytes Free (for passive scans) This is what MS recommends.

Paid: Kapersky


----------



## ERazer (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Free: MSE + Malwarebytes Free (for passive scans) This is what MS recommends.
> 
> Paid: Kapersky



+1, all you need


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Free: MSE   Malwarebytes Free (for passive scans) This is what MS recommends.



i was gonna come in and be all like INB4MAILMAN and suggest that, but i knew you would roll along eventually


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Free: MSE + Malwarebytes Free (for passive scans) This is what MS recommends.
> 
> Paid: Kapersky



Same. I would add if you like AVAST.


----------



## WojtasRed (Aug 10, 2012)

What about Kaspersky Internet Security? Is ths a good choice?


----------



## Munki (Aug 10, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> What about Kaspersky Internet Security? Is ths a good choice?



Kaspersky is fine if you want to pay for something. No need to waste money when you can get AVG or MSE free..Malwarebytes is free as well.


----------



## WojtasRed (Aug 10, 2012)

Price isn`t important for me. I just want very good av application.


----------



## D007 (Aug 10, 2012)

I go Kaspersky and Malwarebytes.. Combo ftw imo.. Malwarebytes is indispensable. No matter what you get, get Mbam as well I'd say..


----------



## Munki (Aug 10, 2012)

WojtasRed said:


> Price isn`t important for me. I just want very good av application.



Honestly, you'd be just fine with anything posted here in this thread. Just keep them all up to date with the latest definitions.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Free: MSE + Malwarebytes Free (for passive scans) This is what MS recommends.
> 
> Paid: Kapersky



Yup this. Plus the "Quick" scan function, is indeed quick.


----------



## WojtasRed (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 10, 2012)

I use Kaspersky KIS 2102 because it's free for me. If you live in UK and have a Barclays Online bank account then have a look.

http://www.barclays.co.uk/Helpsupport/Freeinternetsecuritysoftware/P1242557966961

Even get a moblie and Mac licence.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 10, 2012)

i prefer eset nod 32.
cheap.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Free: MSE + Malwarebytes Free (for passive scans) This is what MS recommends.



Agreed, there is no substitute for safe browsing practices even the best AV out there cant prevent a user from doing stupid things.

I have used MSE and MWB since MSE came out never had it interfere with other software or had any infections besides a worm on a flash drive I used on public computers, which MSE took care of no problem.

Also MSE does a very good job of not interfering with what I want to do on my computer by hogging resources and doing  unnecessary scans I actually disable the scheduled scans.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Free: MSE + Malwarebytes Free (for passive scans) This is what MS recommends.
> 
> Paid: Kapersky



plus one for the paid ^^

Computerbild.de gives u Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 for free they call it Kaspersky Security Suite CBE 12 and i have been using it since the 2012 version came out even 2011 version.

it's for free and u get license for 3 pc's for like 3months and u get apply for a new email ^^


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 10, 2012)

I use MSE and having no issue.

NOD32 at work, workinf fine.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/search.php?searchid=16397789


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 10, 2012)

I use Avast for Anti Virus and Comodo for security...... Ohhhh and malwarebites of course.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Free: MSE   Malwarebytes Free (for passive scans) This is what MS recommends.



Agreed.  If you get a virus with MSE active protection turned on there is a 99% chance you will get the virus with any other AV program.  Safe browsing habits are also very important since no AV catches everything.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 10, 2012)

Free ones can be just as good and some times better then paid ones.

Here is the ones i personally use and recommend to many of my customers.

Free versions:

Avast Free antivirus is by far the best out there when it comes to free anti virus programs, i have used it for many yrs and its been just perfect. (it has a gaming mode )

Avira is another good one if you dont like Avast, i find it works better on a windows XP machine over Avast, ive seen avast screw up a few computers once it was updated to Version 7.

Comodo Free Firewall is the best firewall i have used and i have used it for a good 7yrs, its been great, ive tried many other freebees but in the end i still come back to Comodo, works good on any system, XP/Vista/7. The anti virus that comodo also has is good but i have found it to stuff up the odd Vista based system, but over all its pretty good. (also has a gaming mode)

Payed versions:

Kaspersky is the best i think, it can be a bit heavy and the updates are as slow as fuck, but when it comes to protection its the best ive found so far. Download and try the trial for 30 days and see what ya think?

Bit defender ive seen (havent personally used it) is also another one that is very good from what i have read and seen.

Free bees not to use:

AVG is a pile of crap, over and over again ive seen it not protect, stuff up PC's and slows down a PC greatly and well just be a pain in the ass, i wouldn't recommend it.

Microsoft Security Essentials lots of people think its good ive seen it on many many computers here ( the old computer guy that used to run a business here installed it on everyone's system) and i have found it to be no good, all of the computers that i have used with it on are just completely infected by viruses and in many cases have been disabled by a virus and there fore doesn't protect at all and lets a flow of viruses to come in. I wouldn't use it.

Payed ones i wouldn't use:

Norton is all talk no protection, countless machines ive worked on have stuffed up and wont work all because of Norton, it doesn't protect that well even Avast free beats the shit out of it. I will give it one good thing its no where near as resource hungry as it once was its ok NOW, but overall its not great at all and i wouldn't recommend it either.

Mcfee is "ok" but once again it doesn't seem to protect very well, i haven't had to deal with it to much around here but it doesn't do a great job, but honestly i think its better then Norton lol

Trend Micro seems to protect pretty good but it will make your computer 5yrs older, it just bogs down and slows up computers realy bad, all it does is read the HDD 24/7, i wouldn't use it, no good for a gamer.



Other programs i personally use to find viruses or malware is Malwarebytes and Hitman Pro, both you just run when you think there is a problem and these find alot of viruses and malware, there excellent, Hitman Pro is the best, dont have to install just click and run it even from a thumb drive, its brilliant.

Thats a quick run down of what i have found over the yrs working with many many computers with different issues not just viruses so i hope that will give you a better idea what to use and what to stay away from.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Free ones can be just as good and some times better then paid ones.
> 
> Here is the ones i personally use and recommend to many of my customers.
> 
> ...



A lot of independent security reviews would disagree with you. No anti-virus can block stupid. MSE catches 97% of known viruses.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> A lot of independent security reviews would disagree with you. No anti-virus can block stupid.



Thats why you never listen to reviews, its best to have had the experience first hand then just reading some thing that claims its good, when in fact it isnt.  MSE catches shit more so then Viruses


----------



## OnePostWonder (Aug 10, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/search.php?searchid=16397789



What is this link supposed to do?

Also, I've seen very little mention of Avira as good, free antivirus.  That said, I used Avira for a long time and decided to give MSE a try.  I was quite impressed at how fast it picked up a bad Java file dumped in a temp folder upon my visiting a webpage.  Also, it's less visible than Avira (no pop-up notifications) and seems lightweight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Thats why you never listen to reviews, its best to have had the experience first hand then just reading some thing that claims its good, when in fact it isnt.



Not even security firms that specialize in it? Or Microsoft which provides it for free? Cool! Ill listen to some random dude on a tech forum who's seen it all first hand!


----------



## Melvis (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not even security firms that specialize in it? Or Microsoft which provides it for free? Cool! Ill listen to some random dude on a tech forum who's seen it all first hand!



Thats right im glad you agree 

First offf make sure you actually do some real work on fixing computers and see what realy happens in the real world before claiming something thats good when in fact it isnt.

heres one for you, try uninstalling MSE once it doesnt appear in "uninstall programs" good luck


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Thats right im glad you agree
> 
> First offf make sure you actually do some real work on fixing computers and see what realy happens in the real world before claiming something thats good when in fact it isnt.
> 
> heres one for you, try uninstalling MSE once it doesnt appear in "uninstall programs" good luck


I have fixed a lot of computers. So you fix computers professionally?


----------



## Melvis (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have fixed a lot of computers. So you fix computers professionally?



Thats correct, for many yrs now, and personally ive seen MSE failing over and over again, ive lost count how many times, i just dont recommend it. Its better then nothing i guess loo, and Norton thats for sure.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ah so when you said.......



> Microsoft Security Essentials lots of people think its good ive seen it on many many computers here ( *the old computer guy that used to run a business here installed it on everyone's system*) and i have found it to be no good, all of the computers that i have used with it on are just completely infected by viruses and in many cases have been disabled by a virus and there fore doesn't protect at all and lets a flow of viruses to come in. I wouldn't use it.



That means all the people there don't practice safe browsing or don't know WTF they are doing. If I ever have an issue Ill be sure to steer clear of your shop.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ah so when you said.......
> 
> 
> 
> That means all the people there don't practice safe browsing or don't know WTF they are doing. If I ever have an issue Ill be sure to steer clear of your shop.



Thats correct like 99% of normal people, ever heard of porn? Thats your lose.

Whats better then having your own town full of your own test dumbies? cant beat that


----------



## Frick (Aug 10, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Thats correct like 99% of normal people, ever heard of porn? Thats your lose.



To be fair I'm not sure even Kaspersky can outweight bad users.

But Kasp is the best, if you want to pay. Otherwise Avast, AVG and MSE are all good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Thats correct like 99% of normal people, ever heard of porn? Thats your lose.



Yeah a shop where 99% of people don't know what they are doing and look at porn in the office......yeah sound advice.

I think Ill stick with trusted security firms.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 10, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Thats correct like 99% of normal people, ever heard of porn?



Porn all day keeps the virus away!


----------



## raptori (Aug 10, 2012)

Avast free antivirus no doubt.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> To be fair I'm not sure even Kaspersky can outweight bad users.
> 
> But Kasp is the best, if you want to pay. Otherwise Avast, AVG and MSE are all good.



This is true, no matter what you say it doesnt make a difference, you just try to help them out the best they can and hope they learn.

Ever since i put Avast free on all the customers computers none have come back with viruses 


TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah a shop where 99% of people don't know what they are doing and look at porn in the office......yeah sound advice.
> 
> 
> I think Ill stick with trusted security firms.



huh? Who said i look at porn in the office? grow up! 

Trust me normal people just click click click and just simply dont realize what they are doing until its to late, thats just how normal people are, i cant control peoples behavior, i just fix there mistakes

Fair enough

I can't help my superior intellect is wasted upon the masses. It over flows with levels of win that cannot be comprehended with the force of one thousand suns.



Crap Daddy said:


> Porn all day keeps the virus away!



 

Keeps me in a job haha


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

Auslogics is a decent pay one also.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 10, 2012)

OnePostWonder said:


> What is this link supposed to do?



That is the search link to the other threads just like this that pop up on TPU every month.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 10, 2012)

On a more serious note, I've been using MSE for some time now since AVAST gave me a false positive on a Starcraft 2 file and prevented us to play. In the meantime AVAST is back in business on my second machine. I have had ZERO problems on both machines. Believe me, I'm visiting some dubious sites from time to time. The only dangerous stuff is when I have to transfer files from some external sources, USB flash drives or external HDDs or when I take my flash drive to other PCs and come back with a virus. 100% they were caught by either MSE or AVAST. Just surfing and playing videos from porn and dubious sites are far less dangerous than actually cllicking the download links and even worse, installing stuff required for whatever you are told on aforementioned unsecure websites. I almost forgot, it is paramount to keep your Windows updated.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> That is the search link to the other threads just like this that pop up on TPU every month.



Month? I think you are being to kind.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.f-secure.com/en/web/home_us/home

im using this currently, it cost $60 but my ISP provides it free to Internet users.  I like it so far, it uses little system resources and does a decent job IMO.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Thats why you never listen to reviews, its best to have had the experience first hand then just reading some thing that claims its good, when in fact it isnt.  MSE catches shit more so then Viruses



I do plenty of real work on computers, I own a computer repair shop and clean hundreds of infected machines a month, and I will totally disagree with you.

If a computer has been in the shop for a virus, it is likely to come back into the shop for a virus unless you educate the person about safe browsing.  Viruses are designed to, and are very effective at disabling and getting around all AV programs.  I've seen every AV program you have listed come into the shop totally disabled by a virus.

Stupidity is stupidity, and no AV is going to protect against it.  It is likely that you see so many machines come back with MSE because that is all the guy used, and he never educated the user about safe browsing. He just cleaned the machine, slapped MSE on it, and sent it back out the door.  If he had used Avast exclusively you'd be seeing machines coming back with Avast.

Personally, I use MSE with great success, and have very few repeat customers.  I've also began installing MSE on both my personal and customer's servers because it is probably the only good free AV that will run on Windows Servers(bet most people didn't know it works on Windows Server).


----------



## cookiemonster (Aug 11, 2012)

AVG this is where I got mine I used to use the free one untill i seen the price on this site for a year £15 isn't bad for AVG Internet security. 

http://store.theinquirer.net/?act=search&brand=18


----------



## Melvis (Aug 11, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> I do plenty of real work on computers, I own a computer repair shop and clean hundreds of infected machines a month, and I will totally disagree with you.
> 
> If a computer has been in the shop for a virus, it is likely to come back into the shop for a virus unless you educate the person about safe browsing.  Viruses are designed to, and are very effective at disabling and getting around all AV programs.  I've seen every AV program you have listed come into the shop totally disabled by a virus.
> 
> ...



Then i dont know what to say...you have different viruses then we do other here? 

Good luck teaching ignorant people how to browse, they might stand there making you think there listening, but in reality there not, they might take in 10% otherwise they don't care, they just want to get back home and get on Facebook, porn site, whatever,  its true, sad to say.

I totally agree that viruses are made to disable the AV and then flood the PC with problems, and what OS is targeted more then any other? and then this said company then decides to make a AV?  Come on, what do you think is going through the minds of people that make the viruses hmmm? its not rocket science. 

I have seen MSE and Trend Micro been disabled, i haven't had any of my machines back that have had Avast or Kaspersky that has been disabled by a viruses yet, Time will tell i guess? The only machine i got called back to was one that the user has not updated the AV and the firewall was disabled, Avast was still working, but was not disabled.

I agree stupidity is stupidity and thats very true, i just try to minimize the problem from what i have seen and learnt personally with all types of machines coming back (mostly XP or Vista) This would be correct, this seems to be all the other guy used, my guess he read reviews and thought ok yep it seems good use it, its free after all? and then i took over and all im getting is his machines with viruses flooded through them because MSE isnt doing the job and i also know that it isnt if i can then run Avast on the same machine and find 10 different viruses when MSE said the system was clean? speaks for its self right there.

This is where i have to totally disagree with you sorry, i have had nothing but customers coming in with viruses and its either Norton, AVG or MSE on there computer that hasn't been doing a good enough job of stopping viruses ( and yes there up to date). You say you get repeat customers? i think that just proved my point, if your getting repeat customers its not doing a good enough job, i haven't had any yet, not to gloat but its true. Im sure it will happen, just hasnt happened yet, time will tell.

Fair enough on windows server, i didn't know that either but i run Linux based servers so i don't have to worry as much i guess?

All in all its better to have one then none at all, all are going to protect to a agree right? some have different taste then others because of personal reasons etc, and im the same, i have personally found MSE to be "ok" but just not as good as others, so i personally stick with Avast for a free AV and Comodo for a free firewall with great success.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, I do get repeat customers, and before I started using MSE in 2011 I used Avast exclusively on customer machines, and got just as many repeat customers, very few.

Trust me, when you hand someone a bill for $200+ for cleaning a machine, they listen to what you say when you tell them how to avoid it.  The ones that don't are truly ignorant and I see them come back, regardless of AV.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 11, 2012)

I personally use AVG Free, and it typically doesn't find anything because I'm pretty safe about where I go on the web. AV is a defense, it isn't an end all solution for people who click on a pop-up because it says their computer is infected (which it should say, I'm about to infect your computer.  ) All in all, AV is a fallback.

Think about cars for example. You don't typically drive without knowing the important features of the car, like windshield wipers, what side the hatch for the gas tank is, how often to change the oil, and so on. A computer is no different. You have to treat it well and know what you're doing if you want it to continue working well for a long time after you first get it (excluding re-installing Windows.) A lot of people don't realize that a lot of things have to work correctly for a computer to be usable and continue to run well and I'm convinced that ignorance is never bliss and when it comes to computer, it is anything but.


----------



## xxdozer322 (Aug 11, 2012)

someone mentioned Kaspersky, if youre near a frys, the thing is free, with a MIR

http://www.frys.com/product/6755975?site=sa:adpages page:P8_FRI date:081012


----------



## janeparker (Aug 13, 2012)

Here is the list of some top antivirus software :

Bitdefender Antivirus Plus  	
Kaspersky 
AVG Anti-Virus  	
Avast! Pro 
Avira

Regards
Jane


----------



## Melvis (Aug 13, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, I do get repeat customers, and before I started using MSE in 2011 I used Avast exclusively on customer machines, and got just as many repeat customers, very few.
> 
> Trust me, when you hand someone a bill for $200+ for cleaning a machine, they listen to what you say when you tell them how to avoid it.  The ones that don't are truly ignorant and I see them come back, regardless of AV.



Fair enough

Good god $200? that's like $400 AUS  yea for that kind of money i would expect them to listen  I cant charge that much, for a viruses clean and a general clean up its $110 ($55 US ) and ive had people even say that's to expensive  im just pricing to what everyone else charges. Im moving to the US in that case 



janeparker said:


> Here is the list of some top antivirus software :
> 
> Bitdefender Antivirus Plus
> Kaspersky
> ...



Excellent list, agree with them all apart from AVG


----------



## Drone (Aug 13, 2012)

Standalone packages like Microsoft Defender, AVZ, DrWeb, Norman


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 13, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Good god $200? that's like $400 AUS  yea for that kind of money i would expect them to listen  I cant charge that much, for a viruses clean and a general clean up its $110 ($55 US ) and ive had people even say that's to expensive  im just pricing to what everyone else charges. Im moving to the US in that case



In shop labor is $70/Hour, generally it takes 2.5 hours to do a virus cleaning, so $175.  If I have to do a reformat with data recovery it starts at $210.

People complain about the price, but I'm up front with them when they first bring the computer in.  There are ratty holes in the wall around me that say they clean viruses for $59 so people think I should too, but my shop isn't a hole in the wall and I don't have high schoolers doing the work. Generally if they say "well xyz shop said they'd do it for $59" I say "then go to xyz shop".  9 times out of 10 they either have me to do the work right away or they come back after xyz shop fucked their machine up and I have to reformat it for them and it costs them more money than if they just let me do the work originally.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> In shop labor is $70/Hour, generally it takes 2.5 hours to do a virus cleaning, so $175.  If I have to do a reformat with data recovery it starts at $210.
> 
> People complain about the price, but I'm up front with them when they first bring the computer in.  There are ratty holes in the wall around me that say they clean viruses for $59 so people think I should too, but my shop isn't a hole in the wall and I don't have high schoolers doing the work. Generally if they say "well xyz shop said they'd do it for $59" I say "then go to xyz shop".  9 times out of 10 they either have me to do the work right away or they come back after xyz shop fucked their machine up and I have to reformat it for them and it costs them more money than if they just let me do the work originally.



You get what you pay for.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 13, 2012)

I can show you how to get a virus that will bypass MSE, paid Kaspersky, Avast, anything. Takes 5 minutes of following links on various porn sites and installing the flash players that they insist you need. 

*No* antivirus will protect a computer from the pervert that REALLY wants to watch "that elusive video of the barely-legal-looking girl"

MSE is just as good as Kaspersky IMO; if I didn't have KIS for free I probably would have MSE (good personal experiences with MSE). But they are quite different in terms of features so they shouldn't even be compared.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 13, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I can show you how to get a virus that will bypass MSE, paid Kaspersky, Avast, anything. Takes 5 minutes of following links on various porn sites and installing the flash players that they insist you need.
> 
> *No* antivirus will protect a computer from the pervert that REALLY wants to watch "that elusive video of the barely-legal-looking girl"
> 
> MSE is just as good as Kaspersky IMO; if I didn't have KIS for free I probably would have MSE (good personal experiences with MSE). But they are quite different in terms of features so they shouldn't even be compared.



Like I said, No Anti-Virus program can block stupid.


----------



## janeparker (Aug 14, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Good god $200? that's like $400 AUS  yea for that kind of money i would expect them to listen  I cant charge that much, for a viruses clean and a general clean up its $110 ($55 US ) and ive had people even say that's to expensive  im just pricing to what everyone else charges. Im moving to the US in that case
> 
> ...





Thanks Melvis. Can you please tell me what are the disadvantages of AVG antivirus, just
wanted to know more about this antivirus.

Regards
Jane


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 14, 2012)

Avast I used commodo before avast it was a sweet little app too. But I like Avast so much I even bought the internet security suite. i ran the free edition after I left commodo however also great. I use malwarebytes pro on the side. I dont like MSE even though it seems a little simpler. Im all for legit microsoft stuff but i check AV ratings every few months and for the past year or 2 Avast has been ahead of MSE so I personally dont touch it. I had AVG for a year when I first got into PCs but i honestly just didnt like the UI so i dropped it. Avira is supposed to be good but iv never used it except in PE environments usually doing a sweep before I installed new software on a refurb PC.

if you want the best antivirus protection avoid anything said in this thread including the banter between people who think they are correct and simply log off TPU and disconnect your ethernet wire.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 14, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> In shop labor is $70/Hour, generally it takes 2.5 hours to do a virus cleaning, so $175.  If I have to do a reformat with data recovery it starts at $210.
> 
> People complain about the price, but I'm up front with them when they first bring the computer in.  There are ratty holes in the wall around me that say they clean viruses for $59 so people think I should too, but my shop isn't a hole in the wall and I don't have high schoolers doing the work. Generally if they say "well xyz shop said they'd do it for $59" I say "then go to xyz shop".  9 times out of 10 they either have me to do the work right away or they come back after xyz shop fucked their machine up and I have to reformat it for them and it costs them more money than if they just let me do the work originally.



Ok yep thats fair enough, i can totally agree with you there and i forgot you worked at a place that has a shop front, that makes a big difference. I work out of my house so running costs are alot lower. 

Just to clarify when i said i took over from the other guy (he used to run a shop front down the street) i took over as in a ran him out of businesses within 7months, my pricing was lower since i don't have a $30000 rent to pay every yr for a shop front, work was better, and well he was arrogant, no one liked him. He used to charge $100AUS an hour, where i could do it for half that. A format and reinstall including a back up i charge $190. Also the closest place apart from me to get the work done on there computers is 30mins away and i charge the same (for the moment, i have doubled prices on a few things) as the other shops, as alot of people wasn't happy with the guy down the road that they still drove 30mins to get the work done, and i offer (at a small fee) to come to there house to work on there computers. Door to door service, works wonders. 

Alot of people thought i worked for the other guy, so they was very hesitant at first, but over time and explaining they all now realize i work for myself and have nothing to do with the other guy. My business is growing from yr to yr which is great, so ive started to up the the price also to bring in more money.



TheMailMan78 said:


> You get what you pay for.



 You do realize that's myth right?


----------



## Melvis (Aug 14, 2012)

janeparker said:


> Thanks Melvis. Can you please tell me what are the disadvantages of AVG antivirus, just
> wanted to know more about this antivirus.
> 
> Regards
> Jane



Most welcome.

Number 1 thing i have found is that it loves to grind away at the HDD, its constantly checking and this happens mostly at start up, it just makes the computer very very slow, as i prefer a AV that scans AS you open or do things, not just running 24/7, its just not needed. I had a customer not that long ago that i built a computer for, and it was (at the time) high end and fast, and he said this computer is running realy slow, and i don't know why. Soon as he said it was AVG he used for a AV i said that's ya problem. (he didn't believe me at first) Removed it, put Avast on and he was amazed at the difference.

 Second thing is i have found it to stuff up a few computers and i have had to use the AVG removal tool many times to get the dam thing to uninstall.

 Third and most important it doesn't seem to catch the viruses that well, ive installed other AV's straight after AVG has said the system was cleaned and then pick up 10 Viruses, and my dad used it for a good yr and it was terrible, and he just complained and complained how slow the computer was untill i said its ya AV ( for the hundredth time), removed it (the hard way) put Avast on, instantly the computer ran twice as fast and found a few Viruses.

Hope that helps?

Sorry for double posts, i didn't see the other posts till after.


----------

